
Intel Fortville: GbE Ethernet for the Masses [2014] - fulafel
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-xeon-e5-2600-v3-haswell-ep,3932-3.html
======
fulafel
Even the $6000+ Mac Pro only has 10+ year old 10 GbE - it seems a lot of
applications are hindered by lagging adoption of fast ethernet.

